# Software upgrade FTW! :D



## Canon (Jul 27, 2009)

Up until now I had been using Garageband for most of my recording and software manipulations. However there were a few buggy issues that I could never get around, and a few features that I would have loved to see implemented. So I settled on the upgrade to Logic, and wow!! 
Instantly, I have seamless integration between my hardware instruments and software, MIDI and FX. 
I do a lot of instrument recording via microphone, and having the ability to trigger anything via MIDI is worth it's weight in gold to me. 

The one thing I can't figure out is when I bounce audio tracks for conversion, sometimes I get files like "c692c6a3" and other times I get what I named it. (took a while how to figure out the in and out points. X3 ) And sometimes when I export, it takes a minute or so before it even shows up in the folder after it is done converting. Eventually it ends up working, but it seems odd. XD


----------

